

Silicon Valley VCs versus Canada  - 24pfilms

I am considering taking my pitch to SV. As a Canadian corp, is this a good idea or bad. I don't want to move to SV, but want to have a crack at the VC's. Can it be done??? I know that Flickr did it but eventually had to move down...or do SV_VC's not interested in Canadian opportunities...
======
buckpost
Actually, Flickr never raised money from U.S. VCs before they were purchased
by Yahoo. If I've got my facts straight, they did some angel financing in
Canada from investors such as Dick Hart.

------
parker
It seems to me that the early-stage investment market in Canada is pretty
terrible. And getting investment in a consumer oriented internet startup is
notoriously difficult here. Most Canadian VC's want deals in lower risk, late
stage, highly defensible IP kind of companies, and they almost always invest
in syndicate so they don't have to take all the blame if things go wrong.

I get the impression that SV VC's are a lot more willing to take risks on
innovative internet companies.

------
lowkey
Any chance you are located in Montreal (or willing to move?) Montreal seems to
be hopping right now with startup energy. There is ample seed and early stage
capital with a number of high profile new funds having recently launched. I am
in the process of raising capital for a startup venture based in Montreal and
the response so far has been encouraging.

------
patrickg-zill
You might want to consider locating a satellite office just across the border,
and incorporate (inexpensive) in the USA. Makes it much easier from a legal
standpoint to do business with you.

------
cadalac
Are you in Ottawa (Silicon Valley North)? I read in the business section that
lately Ottawa VCs aren't investing very much.

------
24pfilms
I am in Kelowna, British Columbia...aka Silicon Vineyard. About 3 hours east
of Vancouver...God's Country.

~~~
pchristensen
Isn't that where the Club Penguin guys were from? They might know a thing or
two. Or maybe want to use some of that $700M.

~~~
24pfilms
Yes the CP guys are here, but the Disney Code of silence is firmly
intact...and insurmountable.

